# How would I go about reporting verbal abuse via PM?



## Gemwas

*How to report a member who is abusive VIA PM?*

Ive searched this site and cant find the answer, apologies if this is in the wrong place!

How do I report a member, possibly copy and paste the content of what he sent me to a moderator?

This guy has previousley been banned for abusive posts before, but his account has been reinstated, allowing him to PM me a mouthful of foul abuse and personal insults. Because I am assuming he did not agree with my reponse to a thread of his asking for advice! ha! Anyway I would just like it to stop and help would be appreciated.


----------



## Confused_and_bitter

There should be an option to report via the PM. 

I access this forum via an app for my phone and when I go to messages it gives me an option to report that message. 

You can also ignore the user by blocking them too.


----------



## Gemwas

Thanks! I might have missed that button in my fury ! I will take another look!


----------



## SimplyAmorous

Wow, that sounds pretty nasty! 

Here is a couple Mods you can send a message to: Deejo .... or.... 827Aug


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best

*Re: How to report a member who is abusive VIA PM?*

pm a moderator.


----------



## 827Aug

*Re: How to report a member who is abusive VIA PM?*

Please PM a moderator anytime you have a problem like the one you described.


----------



## Halien

*Re: How to report a member who is abusive VIA PM?*

There is also a small icon on the top bar of the PM message bar, where you can report a private message to the mods.


----------



## Halien

I saw this post and responded to you, but there is also a small icon on the top bar of the PM message bar, where you can report a private message to the mods.


----------



## reggis

Gemwas said:


> Thanks! I might have missed that button in my fury ! I will take another look!


You got into a fury because an anonymous internet poster sent you one or more insulting messages?

Maybe a better approach is to do some introspection and figure out why you react so strongly to a person who has nothing at all to do with your life.

Its sort of like road rage.

Get a grip!


----------



## lamaga

While I see what you are saying, Reggis, I'm not sure I agree with you. Surely this forum should be a safe place for people who are hurting?


----------



## southern wife

reggis said:


> You got into a fury because an anonymous internet poster sent you one or more insulting messages?
> 
> Maybe a better approach is to do some introspection and figure out why you react so strongly to a person who has nothing at all to do with your life.
> 
> Its sort of like road rage.
> 
> Get a grip!


Didn't you just do the same thing? :scratchhead:


----------



## Mavash.

Blocking works well. 

If this guy has been banned he's gone above and beyond your normal debate banter that triggers many people. He's crossed over into abuse and that shouldn't be tolerated.


----------



## 827Aug

reggis said:


> You got into a fury because an anonymous internet poster sent you one or more insulting messages?
> 
> Maybe a better approach is to do some introspection and figure out why you react so strongly to a person who has nothing at all to do with your life.
> 
> Its sort of like road rage.
> 
> Get a grip!


Whether it be personal attacks on open forum or via private messages, this forum site has zero tolerance. Road rage is no comparison. It's more kin to "bullying".


----------



## reggis

southern wife said:


> Didn't you just do the same thing? :scratchhead:


Sort of.


----------



## Gemwas

reggis said:


> You got into a fury because an anonymous internet poster sent you one or more insulting messages?
> 
> Maybe a better approach is to do some introspection and figure out why you react so strongly to a person who has nothing at all to do with your life.
> 
> Its sort of like road rage.
> 
> Get a grip!



Thankyou all, Its all sorted now thanks to the Mods, this chap has been banned before, upset a lot of people and now been banned for good. However Reggis that was a bit uncalled for, I wouldnt say, or anybody I know for that matter.. that reacting the way I did at what was directed at me,and wanting it to stop, was an over reaction ( FYI it wasnt just me either ) 

I wouldnt ignore verbal abuse like that from my Husband or anybody else in my life, Im sure as hell not going to log on to a forum and get it for no reason at all! 

As far as introspecting is concerned, I would suggest you do some introspecting and figure out why on earth you would expect a woman to tolerate that? If you think that this forum is full of " anonymous internet posters" with no real people behind them with thoughts, feelings and who are responsible for the way they act then why are you on here?

I


----------



## lamaga

Go you, Gemwas! *high fives*


----------



## Gemwas

;-)


----------

